# How best to deal with packing gel?



## Tom Brown (Jan 7, 2012)

I just received some really large molding router bits that are coated in that transparent gelatin. What is the best way to deal with that?

If I just use it like that and let it fly off, it seems like it might be a little dangerous.

This is the first router bits I've had packaged this way. My table saw blades come back from sharpening with the teeth dipped in this stuff. I peel that stuff off with a stick but they just do the outer bit. These bits are dipped right up to the shank.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Tom,
Simply take a knife and peel it off. It comes off very easy.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Tom Brown said:


> I just received some really large molding router bits that are coated in that transparent gelatin. What is the best way to deal with that?
> 
> If I just use it like that and let it fly off, it seems like it might be a little dangerous.
> 
> This is the first router bits I've had packaged this way. My table saw blades come back from sharpening with the teeth dipped in this stuff. I peel that stuff off with a stick but they just do the outer bit. These bits are dipped right up to the shank.


Hi, if it's really on tight, I just slice it with a boxcutter knife, being careful to stay away from the cutters themselves. Once sliced, it usually just peels off.


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

I just carefully cut it with a fresh razor blade then peel it off. Be careful around the cutters and make sure you don't hit them with the razor.


----------



## Tom Brown (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you, gentlemen. 

I peeled the gel off a crown molding bit. It wasn't a big deal but I was real careful to get all the little bits off so they didn't fly off at extreme RPM.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You've got to admit that stuff's a great solution (no pun intended) to the problem of protecting sharp edges ...and being protected _from_ them.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> You've got to admit that stuff's a great solution (no pun intended) to the problem of protecting sharp edges ...and being protected _from_ them.


That's true, it is also great moisture protection. I seem to remember a thread a year or so ago someone was trying to purchase some to protect some infrequently used bits. I believe some was located at McMaster-Carr and that it can be remelted and reused. Just a dab of useless information


----------

